# Environnements de dveloppement > MATLAB > Livres >  Conseil pour un livre

## paullondon

Bonjour,

Quelle livre me conseillez vous pour dbuter la programation sous matlab ?
je recherche un livre complet.


merci

----------


## Jerome Briot

La liste complte des livres est donne dans la  ::faq::  : Existe-t-il une liste de livres MATLAB ?

Pour ma part, je choisirais celui-ci : Apprendre et Matriser MATLAB. Bien qu'un peu obsolte, il est assez globale et efficace pour une bonne introduction  MATLAB.

Ensuite, tout dpend du domaine dans lequel tu comptes programmer  ::?: 
Et aussi, si tu envisages galement de lire des livres en anglais ?

----------


## paullondon

merci DUT pour ces liens, hlas ce livre est indisponible dans n'importe quel magasin.

Peux tu me donner ton avis sur ce livre;
http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/toc/...=UTF8&n=301061

merci

----------


## Jerome Briot

J'ai eu l'occasion de feuilleter l'aide mmoire MATLAB du mme auteur.
Je l'ai trouv trs complet et suffisament bien prsent (pour un aide mmoire  :;): )

Maintenant, vu que le titre de l'autre ouvrage mentionne clairement MATLAB *7*, je pense que c'est un plus pour bien commencer. La programmation avant et aprs cette version est assez diffrente.

Malheureusement, je n'ai eu que l'occasion de le feuilleter brivement. Donc je ne peux donner un avis prcis

----------

